# Nissan Juke Nismo Concept is a Higher Performance Crossover: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The 500 hp Juke R might be a wild performance machine, but the track capable crossover isn't likely to ever see the inside of a showroom. More likely is a custom NISMO tuned model, or in-house aftermarket accessories from the brand's racing division.

Unveiled today at the Tokyo Motor Show, the Juke NISMO Concept gets pearl white paint with red accents. Along with the obvious bodywork and 19-inch wheels with an upgraded suspension system, while the cabin receives red accenting throughout.

And despite it being a concept, we're pretty confident that Nismo will be offering these parts for Juke enthusiasts in the near future.

It's still unknown to us what power modifications were made to the 1.6L turbocharged engine, but hopefully Nismo will give out more information on that soon. Either way, this "first glimpse into Nismo's future" has, surprisingly, turned out to be a promising one.

More: *Nissan Juke Nismo Concept is a Higher Performance Crossover: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

